# Sirius CEO the Subject of 'Firing' Web Site



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The boss at Sirius may be getting a little more scrutiny than he wants with a Web site taking dead aim at him, his work at the satellite radio company and his past endeavors.

Sirius CEO Joe Clayton is the sole subject of firejoeclayton.org (http://www.firejoeclayton.org), which as far as we can tell was set up by unhappy shareholders with Sirius stock or with shares in another company once ran by Clayton, Global Crossing. While some of the material relates to Sirius' stock performance, a lot of the documentation is tied to Global Crossing, which Clayton worked at before joining Sirius.

As expected, Sirius didn't want to comment on the web site.

From SkyReport (used with permission)


----------

